# lean fuel code on supercharger 06 gto



## blown06gto (Apr 15, 2008)

i put a supercharger on a 2006 gto everything works great but it keeps triping the left bank and right bank lean fuel code atleast that is what the dioblo sport tunner told me (which is a peice of junk)it lied to me before about lean fuel codes but after i put it on the dino the dino said it was running rich.so i wonder what keeps telling it to trip that code? the person that flashed my computer said it was nothing on his end and procharger does not know. but the part that gets me is the engine light only comes on when you are slowing down to stop. but it goes back off after about 50 miles of driveing. the procharger kit that i got did not come with a high flow fuel pump (or in line fuel pump). i called procharger about the pump and they said that this car does not need one and that the 42 # fuel injectors was all it needed. which was supplied in the kit! i bought a lean/rich gauge but did not hook this up yet.also someone told me that the oil off of the new k&n air filter could have been sucked off the oil filter through the inner cooler and on to the mass air flow sencer causing it to go bad. so i put a brand new OEM part on and it still does it . could their be another sencer bad somewhere.please help.thanks:willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

blown06gto said:


> i put a supercharger on a 2006 gto everything works great but it keeps triping the left bank and right bank lean fuel code atleast that is what the dioblo sport tunner told me (which is a peice of junk)it lied to me before about lean fuel codes but after i put it on the dino the dino said it was running rich.so i wonder what keeps telling it to trip that code? the person that flashed my computer said it was nothing on his end and procharger does not know. but the part that gets me is the engine light only comes on when you are slowing down to stop. but it goes back off after about 50 miles of driveing. the procharger kit that i got did not come with a high flow fuel pump (or in line fuel pump). i called procharger about the pump and they said that this car does not need one and that the 42 # fuel injectors was all it needed. which was supplied in the kit! i bought a lean/rich gauge but did not hook this up yet.also someone told me that the oil off of the new k&n air filter could have been sucked off the oil filter through the inner cooler and on to the mass air flow sencer causing it to go bad. so i put a brand new OEM part on and it still does it . could their be another sencer bad somewhere.please help.thanks:willy:


After changing the air filter did you clean off the mass air flow sensor itself. Once oiled by the filter the MAF has to be cleaned as well.


----------



## blown06gto (Apr 15, 2008)

The actual part I changed was the mass air flow sensor. The problem continued.


----------

